# Pipe clamps



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

:detective:I just bought some pipe clamps from Habor Freight. they are the 3/4 inch pipe clamps. These are the first pipe clamps that i've bought. I'm usually pretty leary of harbor freight tools because of the quality, but these clamps look pretty solid. I'm curios about other's experiances with pipe clamps. Who makes the best pipe clamps? has anyone owned more than one brand that could give me a comparison?
thanks....


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Only pipe clamps I have ever bought were made by Pony. I always use the 1/2" (3/4" OD pipe) clamps as they do most of what I need and are a lot lighter than the 3/4"ers (1" OD pipe).

This is just about full now, plus another 2 dozen 5'+ long clamps


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with Leo. 3/4" pipe clamps are just too heavy for routine work. If you do not overtighten then they will handle virtually anything you need to do.

Oh yes, Harbor Freight clamps are just fine.

George


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I've got two HF's and the rest are Pony. One of the HFs fell apart and the screws don't turn as easy. I've not bought any more from them and have since switched to Pony. If you have a Menards near you they have the "Made in the USA" sale about once a month and the Pony's are like $6 for the 1/2" and $8 for the 3/4 when they have those sales. For that price it's worth getting the clamp that will outlast you IMHO.


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. I have seen the pony clamps around. I wondered if they were better quality. They are about twice the price of the HF clamps. I may try some of the Ponys.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not too conscious of brands when buying clamps. I use both 1/2" and 3/4". My best deals are garage sales and flea markets, which are most likely imported. I have Pony clamps and although failures or problems are minimal, the Pony's aren't much different than the others. 










 







.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've got half inch pipe clamps from both Harbor Freight and Pony. The Pony clamps are absolutely better quality, but they both work.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

I just bought 6 Bessey 1/2" pipe clamps and I like them alot. They have a wider base than the ponies I have, they came with hard rubber caps on the jaws, the cranks are larger and more comfortable to use.

I have several lower quality pipe clamps that lock up when tightening so that I found myself having to tap them with a hammer to keep the jaw face parallel to the edge of my workpiece just to get them to close. Not fun!!!

I recommend the Bessey's

See photo next post


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Bessy 1/2" pipe clamps


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I like the 1/2" pony's because of the handle being moveable. The solid crank that your bessy and the 3/4" have means you can't get clamps really close to each other. I do this a lot at the ends of a glueup to balance the pc and make sure it is flat. You adjust the pressures of each clamp until the straight edge is touching across the whole pc.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Good point in the handles Leo but since we alternate clamps over/under why not alternate the handles from front to back on the work piece?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Just because I like to have them going the same way so I can stand them up on end to save space when I am doing a lot of glueups.










Those are doors, but I do the same with my panel glue ups too


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

I see. Thanks Leo. Your method makes good sense.


----------

